# Babywearing at home?



## cat_reversing

I've read loads of stuff about bw when you're out and about but what about at home? My family keep asking about getting a crib or a cot but i want to see how things go, will get a moses basket just in case but i want to carry my baby not have him/her in the corner in a basket until they cry. I'm mostly talking about from newborn not as they get older when they'll want to explore. When i told my nan about wanting to have my baby on me she said in a patronising tone " well, i don't know that you'll want to do that, you'll change your mind" I haven't told her or my mum i want to co sleep with baby on the bed with me, i'll probably get the usual " it's dangerous" speech. Where is baby most of the time? on you or put down somewhere?


----------



## elohcin

I love a soft, comfy knit wrap for at home. I can just wear the wrap around and pop baby in/out throughout the day.


----------



## jcg0506

I wore my lo at home almost all the time for the first two to three months. He didn't want to be put down and was only happy on me. After two months, we would be happy for short periods on the floor in his play gym. I would do what makes your baby the happiest.


----------



## elohcin

Oh and I forgot to mention, some of the most valuable BW'ing at home times in our house have been when baby is sick. It's been SO helpful to both of us to just strap them on close to me.


----------



## lozzy21

I never wore her in the house unless she was ill, unsettled or over tired. It wasent a case of having her shoved in a basket untill she cried ether. If she was asleep she was in her basket and if she was awake i sat with her talking etc, if i was busy i would sit her in her chair where she could see me and i would chat to her if i cooked and cleaned. Despite baby wearing being fantastic some babys dont want to be worn all the time, If i tried to wear her in the house if she wasnt tired etc she would get fustraited and cry and want to be down.


----------



## Owlmummy

It sounds like you'll be a really instinctive mother - brilliant! I never let my munchkin (3 months) out of my sight when it's just as at home. I'd feel so cruel just plopping him in a cot or basket and getting on with things - but that's just me and other people (and their babies) cope fine with that arrangement. He always sleeps in my arms, in the wrap or with us in bed. When he's awake, he plays on the mat or play gym and I'm always with him The only times I put him in a rocker seat are when I have a shower if he doesn't come in with me and when I go to the loo - but he's there with me and we talk all the time. 

I wear him when I'm doing housework, although he prefers to keep moving so I march on the spot when I'm washing up, preparing dinner or whatever. My family are fine with this but I know friends would judge me so I simply don't let them know. I know that's silly but I'd rather avoid confrontation about parenting styles. I'm not saying this is the way to do it, I just do what feels right, and we sort of subconsciously got into these habits. Many would say I'm spoiling him, making him clingy etc. But we're both happy and others often comment on how alert and chatty he is for a 3 month old. Do what you feel is right and if you feel you need back-up, read up on Dr Sears and quote it at anyone who comments! :winkwink:


----------



## dragonhawk

I found a sling essential when ds was newborn. It was the only way I could get any sanity. By which I mean, having a drink, washing my hands, putting handcream on etc.

We started with a Moby and then moved on to a woven version. Even now, at 10 months dh or I wear him in a woven sling more often than not when we're out. It's just easier than the pushchair for shopping etc. Plus you don't have to wait for the lifts etc.


----------



## Novbaby08

If were out and about shes in the sling, at home I put her in so I can get things done. With my oldest the same and I heard a lot of stuff people telling me shed never learn to crawl or walk (She was crawling at 5 months and walking at 1 year) Don't let people pressure you into raising your baby differently then you want.


----------



## Lollycake

The very early days are a bit of a haze, but I think the first few days he was pretty much asleep or feeding, the brief awake periods he had I spend holding him and talking to him. Then for about the first 3 months or so he would cry instantly if I tried to set him down and walk away. Pretty much the only time he wasn't being held or worn was in his bouncer I'm the bathroom with me for my 5min shower. People described him as a clingy baby, but I hate that term. I'm not sure if there is a link, but I BF and the FF babies I know seemed to be much more content to be set down (led to certain people suggesting my milk wasn't filling him enough!). I would cook and clean with him in the moby wrap. He would either nap in it or on my lap after feeding. I feel like I spent most of that time with him half asleep on the boob, watching tv and drinking tea (kinda miss that - he keeps me very busy now!!). He's happy to play by himself for 20-30mins while I do stuff, but I still wear him around the house sometimes - sweeping floors, baking etc, if he's being a bit grizzly as it calms him down. Also wear him instead of using a pushchair when we go out.


----------



## cat_reversing

Thanks for the responses. I've found this site so useful at helping me understand pregnancy and showing me i'm not alone in my ideas for parenting, so thanks to everyone for that. I'll obviously wait and see what baby wants and go with it.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

For the first few months Scarlett would be in the Moby unless feeding or being changed. She needed the closeness. She hated it when I had to put her down. She prefers to be rolling around the floor most of the time now but if I need to do something in the kitchen she's usually happy to be worn.


----------



## greenpear

kangaroo bags are great at home when you need to do chores and can't sit near baby entertaining them all day but I don't use it at home for other things because it's a way to give my back a break since I go for many walks with LO in a kangaroo bag and she's getting heavy! I didn't have one when she was a newborn though so it might be different :)


----------



## deafgal

I don't really babywear around the house. She doesn't really like it because I have to do a lot of bending over like picking up clothes and trash that my dog and ODS left for me.


----------



## fifi-folle

With DS I wore him a lot in the house as he wouldn't be put down. Currently I only wear DD in the house occasionally as she is a very different baby and will happily sleep in her carrycot (beside me). She hasn't yet been in the pram when we're out though! DH wears DS in a Beco and I wear DD in a woven wrap :D


----------



## Irish Eyes

He wouldn't let me put him down for the first couple of months!! I had a moses basket, swinging crib & cot - pointless during that time! I came on here in a panic when he was 2 weeks old as hubby was going back to work so I has no-one to take it in turns with holding him and was suggested to babywear. It was a lifesaver! He was attached to me constantly while I got on with my day!
Now he won't be worn inside the house anymore but it was great for the early days.


----------

